# pompanos



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

caught three of them this AM on JB. Real good day for me.
exciting to me is that I finally got one on C2 inspired teaser. really fun way to get em. thanks Charlie. sorry guys no pic. somehow my phone diid'nt work


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Good on ya Jim! I went out after work and got a couple at sunset. Any chance of getting you over here for Fish Friday?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Good days catch we fished Pickens from 945-330 today and only had two runs with one sheepy.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Fridays lookin real good Joe. you need to try this cts,shimano,cannon thing ,pretty amazing


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Great grab! I look forward to friday for what I can forsee as a pomp hayday! I tried last night after work with the family for a few hours off of Pcola beach, and I didn't have a single bite through to dusk...I wasn't interested in catching any of those awesome hardheads so I brought all my lines in and packed it up. Good luck with your next haul!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Mudder, I saw little Andy on the way home from the beach. Was he with you guys?


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah...I had everyone out there showing em how to pull in the pompano...Had some luck this past weekend, but there wasn't anything biting off of pcola beach by the time I got out there. I raked up some fleas, but not many. I had set up eight rods for about an hour...everybody got cold.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Pompano Joe said:


> Mudder, I saw little Andy on the way home from the beach. Was he with you guys?


Oh, and we have Andy for the week, the boys are having a ball! Andy loves to fish too!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Jigs and Teasers*



jcallaham said:


> caught three of them this AM on JB. Real good day for me.
> exciting to me is that I finally got one on C2 inspired teaser. really fun way to get em. thanks Charlie. sorry guys no pic. somehow my phone diid'nt work


Jigs(and teasers) Rule! :thumbup: 

Drop by. I have plenty left! C2


----------



## TNKILLERS (May 11, 2011)

Charlie2 said:


> Jigs(and teasers) Rule! :thumbup:
> 
> Drop by. I have plenty left! C2


 
Teasers? Like blades?


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

This is great news. I'm glad there's _something _biting out there. I'll be propped up nice and early Sunday morning in my chair at JBs...maybe even Friday night for high tide if I'm feelin' froggy!


----------



## gngriffis (Mar 21, 2013)

Mind if I ask where 'JB' is? Or anyone willing to give up a 'decent' spot for a first time surf fisher? My son is wanting to go out tomorrow and since we've sold the boat, I feel limited. I like the idea of surf fishing or maybe even Bayfront. Thought about parking at Ft. Pickens entrance and surf fishing west of there? Thanks!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Johnsons Beach is part of national seashore, head for perdido key, orange beach, cross the bridge and hang a left at the pizza place. by the way the best calzone I ever tasted comes from that pizza place. one of many reasons I am 50lbs overweight.
fort pickens is a great place,I am headed that way tommorrow.


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hopefully you'll have about 3 paragraphs worth of reporting to type up after tomorrow's trip.

Tight lines!!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Jigs and Teasers*



jcallaham said:


> caught three of them this AM on JB. Real good day for me.
> exciting to me is that I finally got one on C2 inspired teaser. really fun way to get em. thanks Charlie. sorry guys no pic. somehow my phone diid'nt work





TNKILLERS said:


> Teasers? Like blades?


Way to go; JIm! Jigs and Teasers Rule! :thumbup:

A Teaser is a jig without the lead head. It's almost like a bucktail streamer fly.

I use Teasers in conjunction with a jig to enhance the jig and; in my experience, catches more fish than with a plain jig.

I often catch more fish on the Teaser than on the Jig itself. C2


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Charlie 2 Rules! Looks like the Pompano Posse is back in business!

Jim - Call is you're coming this way...516-2409.


----------



## shtbrd1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Charlie2 said:


> Way to go; JIm! Jigs and Teasers Rule! :thumbup:
> 
> A Teaser is a jig without the lead head. It's almost like a bucktail streamer fly.
> 
> ...


Would you mind sharing how to rig this?

thanks in advance-


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Charlie2 said:


> Jigs(and teasers) Rule! :thumbup:
> 
> Drop by. I have plenty left! C2


Do you fish your teaser above your jig? On a dropper loop or have the jig and teaser in one big loop like a goofy jig rig?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I like the teaser above the jig. Iam not sure about 
spacing, any where from 6" to 2'. the one that worked the other day was a 4oz sinker on double drop rig made from 50lb test flouro. I make these things about 3' long. I try to keep the jig about 2' from the sinker then the teaser far enough away from the jig so they won't tangle and then a swivel or connect to main line with a back to back uni. The 50lb test and 4oz sinker are only because I can cast far out that way. might work better with just a jig and a teaser on 8lb test but you would be limited to fishig very close to the beach.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pompano are a myth. Don't buy into any of this jig/teaser/tassle nonsense. Its all a bunch of beach bums trying to get you to buy into stupidity.

That being said, I hope some of you JB beach bums enter my Pompano Tourney!


----------



## mjferencak (Mar 9, 2013)

Anyone at JB right now??? Thinking about going.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Austin said:


> Do you fish your teaser above your jig? On a dropper loop or have the jig and teaser in one big loop like a goofy jig rig?





Chris V said:


> Pompano are a myth. Don't buy into any of this jig/teaser/tassle nonsense. Its all a bunch of beach bums trying to get you to buy into stupidity.
> 
> That being said, I hope some of you JB beach bums enter my Pompano Tourney!





shtbrd1 said:


> Would you mind sharing how to rig this?
> 
> thanks in advance-


First: I use all of my jigs with a teaser tied back-to -back on a mono loop or split ring. Or...on a SHORT dropper on the leader above the jig. Either works. I usually get the bite on the teaser. 

I don't use any hardware except a swivel at the head of the leader. I do use a bead but only to prevent damage to the knot by the egg sinker. OOps! another secret! :whistling:

Secondly; My latest jigs don't have skirts; a la Goofy and Digger jigs. I tie a teaser on a loop or split ring as described above with bright fluorescent yarn or chenille palmered on the hook shank with the sweetener after that. Hard to explain but promise pictures tomorrow if it shines.

I tie my jigs and teasers in four colors: white, yellow, pink or chartreuse. I find that a chartreuse head coupled with a pink, white or combo of both, teaser has been the most effective.

My latest endeavor involves floating jigs which will be discussed later. It's still in the experimental stage with promise.

For Chris! You're on to us!  You're correct in that Pompano are only a figment of a deranged mind. Why do you think they are called the Silver Ghost??:whistling: Are you still selling those phony non-existent Pompano Rigs? Just curious.

I'm not going to fish your tournament due to Docs orders. I will however; send members of the Pensacola Pompano Posse over to embarrass your Alabama Boyz. There!:thumbup: 

I hope that this answers your questions. If not; ask again with specific questions and I'll ask Chris, Jim or PJ to answer them. OK?/:thumbup:

While I gotcha: I do not peel my FRESH cut market shrimp. This invites trash fish. Pompano, in the wild, eat many things, including shrimp with hard shells so why??? Just asking. The sweetener for a teaser/jig is to make the fish hold on longer so old pfharts with slow reflexes can hook a fish.:thumbsup:

Next seminar will be floats vs floating jigs?

C2 The Pomprofessor


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL, I do still sell Pomp rigs! These folks actually think these fish are out there swimming around and stuff. Cracks me up

I'll let the local Bama Pomp crew know the "PPP" is coming Charlie, but they better bring their "A" game because theres some BIG pomps showing up here this year!


----------

